# Don Henley cover recorded on a Zoom R16



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's a cover of Don Henley's "Heart of the Matter" which was recorded with the Zoom R16. I collaborate with a long time bass player friend of mine who also has the Zoom R16. We upload and share our tracks as he lives out of town. The vocals are done by another mutual friend who records his tracks at the bass players. It works out quite well.

i'm playing a J&D twelve string. Some of you may be familiar with that name and may have purchased a J&D. The bass player on this recording was the Canadian distributor for that make used to be a member of this forum. He's playing an 83 Precision. The guitar licks near the end were done on my Highway one tele. A Shure KSM 32 mic was used for the vocals. Stings are courtesy of GarageBand. The drum track was programmed on an old 80's Roland something or other. Everything went direct into the Zoom. Comments constructive or otherwise are welcome.

https://soundcloud.com/fabfour1964/heart-of-the-matter


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Very impressive. Overall, I think the production, arrangement and playing is exceptional, especially considering that it is a long distance collaboration.

For what it's worth, on my system, the bass is a little too out front for my tastes and the overall top end above 4k or so could be a bit crisper (i.e. sibilance and sizzle). But that criticism is entirely picky and subjective and offered only because you asked for opinions.

But I can come up with criticism for anything if asked. A very good rendition and well done recording!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nicely done. I enjoyed it.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

listening to it on an iPad...sounds good!
I thought for a second I misread about the vocals cuz it sounded like Don singing!
good work!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> For what it's worth, on my system, the bass is a little too out front for my tastes and the overall top end above 4k or so could be a bit crisper (i.e. sibilance and sizzle).


Appreciate your feedback on this. I'm monitor the mix through some Cerwin Vega D1 book shelf speakers. Ya, I know not ideal. They have a tendency to be bright with not much bottom end to begin with, so I tend to over compensate at both ends. Good ear! I'll have to enter the never never land of picking up some decent monitors to improve my mixing.

P S. .......Sorry for the thumbs down Eric, definitely unintentional. Meant to give you the thumbs up. Dang fingers are too big for my iPad.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I really liked it. Very well done. Like ezcomes said I thought it it sounded like Don singing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Beatles;607201
i'm playing a J&D twelve string. Some of you may be familiar with that name and may have purchased a J&D.[I said:


> * The bass player on this recording was the Canadian distributor for that make used to be a member of this forum. *[/I]
> https://soundcloud.com/fabfour1964/heart-of-the-matter


Was that Terry or Jeff?

Sounds great and interesting how this was done.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Beatles said:


> P S. .......Sorry for the thumbs down Eric, definitely unintentional. Meant to give you the thumbs up. Dang fingers are too big for my iPad.


Ha, ha, I don't remember ever getting one of those before! You deflowered me!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

GWN! said:


> I really liked it. Very well done. Like ezcomes said I thought it it sounded like Don singing.


Thank you. The vocalist at one point played drums and sang lead for the Eagles cover band "Hotel California".

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> Was that Terry or Jeff?


It was Rob and his son Harrison.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Beatles said:


> It was Rob and his son Harrison.


Right. I remember the names now. Where did I get Terry and Jeff? I was sorry to see them close up shop but I understand Harrison? wanted to go back to school or something like that.


----------

